# Grünes wasser trotz Behandlung warum? Und was kann ich machen?



## helithomas (18. Apr. 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen ich bin am verzweifeln. Ich habe im März das netz vom Teich genommen und habe mit der Reinigung angefangen das Wasser war Gift Grün schon mehr dunkel grün. Als erstes habe ich mit einen bodenkecher denn groben Dreck rausgeholt der durchs Netz gefallen ist war ca. ein halber Schubkarren. Dann hab ich die alte Sandfilteranlage wieder aufgebaut und Angeschaltet, danach habe ich mit einen Wandschruber von Pool Zeiten noch die wände geschruppt.

So dann habe ich angefangen Mir einen Pflanzenfilter zu bauen. Dann habe ich mir aktiv Sauerstoff geholt für Pools hat früher für denn Pool super geholfen. Nach der Behandlung ( Waren in ca. 3-4 Wochen 10KG+ Aktivator) war Das Ergebnis das das Wasser nun Hell Grün geworden ist aber die Sichtweite ist immer noch ca. 30-40cm. So der April war da und ich bin immer unruhiger geworden und hab aus Verzweiflung mir Algosl von Söll geholt und rein geschüttet keine Wirkung. Dann gab es im Super markt bei uns ein Teich Pflege 3er Set so geholt und wie in der Anleitung reingeschüttet ebenfalls keine Wirkung.

Dann bin ich in ein Zoogeschäft gegangen und hab dort den Fachmann gefragt der wollte einen Wasserprobe haben bevor er was sagt. So Wasser geholt und getestet raus kam PH0,8 und PH6,5 der gute Mann hat nur mit den Kopf geschüttelt. Und hat mir das mittel JBL SabiloPond KH mitgegeben was ich abends reingeben soll und für den nägsten früh hat er mir JBL AlgoPrond Forte mit gegeben.

Nunn sind weitere 4 Tage vergangen und immer noch keine Wirkung kann mir da einer von euch helfen? Im Teich sind 15 Seerosen vor Kurzen habe ich noch __ Wasserpest und __ Wasserlinsen reingegeben. Bei Bekanten haben schon die Seerosen die ersten Blätter aber wenn das Wasser bei mir nicht klar wird gibt es bei mir dieses Jahr keine Seerosen wenn sie nicht gleich eingehen. Ich weis langsam nicht mehr weiter ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. MFG Thomas


----------



## Patrick K (18. Apr. 2014)

http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/TMC-Pro-Clear-55-Watt-neues-Modell

in vier , fünf , Wochen siehst du deinen Boden

Gruss Obs


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (18. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Thomas

Ich wäre mit der Chemie vorsichtig und würde erstmal mechanisch mit stärkerer Filterung versuchen.

Hast du eine Tauchpumpe? Dann bau dir einen VLCVF 2 https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/very-low-cost-vliesfilter-ii.30933/


Gruß

Knut


----------



## ischoene (18. Apr. 2014)

lebende wasserflöhe helfen   das grüne ist nahrungsgrundlage


----------



## Patrick K (18. Apr. 2014)

Hallo 
ich glaub kaum das der Wasserfloh lange macht, bei dem was da schon alles reingekippt wurde
UVC in kombi mit dem VLCVF II könnte klappen

Gruss Obs


----------



## helithomas (18. Apr. 2014)

Waserflöhe hatte mir mein nachbar schon gegeben ca. 20L voll mit denn Tierchen man konnte den Boden des Fasses nicht mehr sehen so viele waren da drin. Der hatt mir gesagt in 2-3Tagen ist den Wasser klar bei dem wäre es so gewesen aber hat auch nichts gebracht. Aber warum soll das Wasser in 4-5wochen klar Sein?und der VLCVF2 ich hab mir erst mal nur die erste Seite angesehen den rest lese ich noch aber ist das ein einweg Filter oder kann man den wieder Verwenden? MFG Thomas


----------



## Moonlight (18. Apr. 2014)

Also ehrlich Thomas,

hast Du schon mal was von Geduld gehört?
Ist ja unglaublich was Du in den paar Wochen alles in den Teich gekippt hast ... krass.

Bau den Vliesfilter für Arme mit einer Strumpfhose, reinige das Ding täglich und versuch es zwischendrin mit autogenem Training. Das hilft Dir geduldiger zu werden.

15 Seerosen ist gut und schön, aber die verbrauchen nicht viel Nährstoffe. Was hast Du sonst noch an Pflanzen drin?
Starkzehrer wären sinnvoll, dann wird der Teich auch in paar Wochen klar werden.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob es richtig ist, aber ich würde das Wasser tauschen. Da ist so viel Chemie drin, da würde ich nicht mal ruhigen Gewissens meine Hand rein halten, geschweige denn von den Amphibien etc. erwarten wollen, dass die darin leben.

Mandy

PS: überdenke mal Deine Filterung. Eine Sandfilteranlage funzt am Teich nicht sonderlich gut.


----------



## juerg_we (18. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Thomas,
also die uvc sorgt dafür dass sich die algen verklumpen und von einem filter abgefiltert werden können,ohne uvc sind die algen zu klein für einen filter.
wenn sich warscheinlich wie bei dir schon die blätter und anderes biologische material schon zersetzt hat ,dann sind diese stoffe im wasser,durch die chemie
werden sie für eine weile gebunden aber sie sind nicht weg aus dem wasser,um klares wasser zu bekommen müssen sie ausgefiltert werden,was für eine sandanlage hast du denn(wieviel liter die stunde,wieviel sand ist drinn)wie oft musst du denn rückspülen,ist das wasser das aus dem sandfilter kommt klar???liegt dein teich eigentlich in der sonne????
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Springmaus (18. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,

ich sehe auf den Bidern nicht eine Pflanze 

Vielleicht solltest Du erstmal ganz viele Pflanzen rein in den Teich und dann abwarten .


----------



## laolamia (18. Apr. 2014)

in der ueberschrift musst du wohl "trotz" gegen "wegen" austauschen
....sterben die algen nicht wenn  du altoel reinkippst?...nein mach es nicht!


----------



## koiteich1 (18. Apr. 2014)

Das Zauberwort ist Geduld !!!!!
Jeder denkt wenn er was reinkippt ist der Teich ruck zuck klar.
UVC kannst du natürlich verwenden pro m³ 3 Watt aber geht wenns so grün ist auch nicht von heute auf morgen.
Um deine Seerosen brauchst du dir die wenigsten Gedanken machen die wachsen auch bei grünem Wasser.
Sei denn du kippst noch mehr Chemie in den Teich.
Mandy hat es ja auch schon geschrieben:
Wasser tauschen oder einen großen Teilwasserwechsel machen !!


----------



## laolamia (18. Apr. 2014)

hi!

und viele viele pflanzen.... troeste dich...fast jeder von uns kennt die ungeduld


----------



## muh.gp (18. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,

habe mir gerade deine Alben angesehen, dabei sind mir zwei Dinge aufgefallen:

Dein Laubnetz scheint im Wasser gehangen zu sein... schön viel Nährstoffe im Gewässer...

In was hat du die Teichpflanzen in dem Styroporteil gesetzt? Blumenerde, Teicherde? Wenn ja, wieder Nahrung für die grüne Pracht...

Mein Ansatz wäre auch erst mal ein deftiger Wasserwechsel. Und danach? Unterwasserpflanzen, Unterwasserpflanzen und Unterwasserpflanzen... Und natürlich Geduld hoch 4...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## koiteich1 (19. Apr. 2014)

Ich habe gerade nochmals gelesen das du den Teichgrund mit dem Kescher gereinigt hast.
Wie wäre es wenn du dies nochmals mit einem Schlammsauger machst bevor der Wasserwechsel kommt?


----------



## helithomas (19. Apr. 2014)

Hallo danke für eure Hilfe also ich muss zugeben ich hab schei.. gebaut und hab die alten Bilder von vorigen Jahr noch im Album drin. Also meine Sandfilteranlage hat in den grünen Kessel 75 KG Quartzsand und in den kleinen grauen 25 KG glassand, Erst hate ich eine Pumpe mit 17000L/h dran jetzt hab ich mir eine geholt mit 5000L/h weil ich gedacht habe wenn das Wasser langsamer durch beide Kessel Fliest wird es besser gefiltert. Mit der großen Pumpe musste ich 1-2x die Woche zurück spulen seid dem ich die kleine Pumpe dran habe ist der Sand nach ca.12-14h voll. Was beim zurückspulen rauskommt ist Dunkelgrüne leicht stinkende Brühe.Dann habe ich mir eine Pflanzen Zeile gebaut (Solte eigentlich ein Pflanzenfilter werden)weil eine Uferzone leider nicht möglich ist und die Pflanzenzeile wird 24h am Tag mit einer Teichpumpe durchflossen 2000L/h. Als erde habe ich für die Seerosen und die Pflanzen in der Zeile Teich Erde genommen. Bei den Bilder die kleinen fleken auf den Wasser sind __ Wasserlinsen und __ Wasserpest (die sinkt irgendwie nicht ab),  und jetzt hab ich vor mir den auf den Bild zu sehen den drei Kammer Fliter hinder die zwei Sandfilter mit ran hängen, dann ist die Filterzeile so aufgebaut das zuerst der Quartsand dann der Glassand und zum schluss der Schwamfilter kommt. Ich hab mir heute gleich Vlies geholt und Bau heute gleich noch den Vliesfilter. Zu den Pflanzen die ich habe mache ich einen neuen beitrag geht auf einmal nicht warum weiß ich nicht. Und das Laubnetz hab ich dieses Jahr Aufgepast und hab 3 Blöcke draufgelegt damit das Netz nicht im Wasser Liegt.


----------



## helithomas (19. Apr. 2014)

So nun die Pflanzen also ich hab seerosen drin ,__ Wasserlinsen, __ Wasserpest, __ Wassersalat, Wolfsbiss, Wasserhyazinden, und die die auf den Bildern zu sehen sind und der Zeile sind 14 Pflanzen drin. MFG Thomas


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Apr. 2014)

Hi Thomas,

das Wasser sieht in fast allen Teichen im Frühjahr erst mal so aus da sich bei der langsamen Wassererwärmung div. Schwebealgen schon über die angesammelten Nährstoffe hermachen bevor die höheren Pflanzen mit dem Wachstum anfangen und sich die Filtrierer (Wasserflöhe, Cyclops, Mückenlarven) wieder zu größeren Beständen entwickeln. Nach ein paar Wochen geht die Grünfärbung dann wieder zurück (zumindest wenn genug Unterwasser- und starkwachsende/wuchernde Sumpfpflanzen im Teich sind). Bei echten Unterwasserpflanzen (__ Wasserpest, __ Hornblatt) sollte man als Grundbesatz 2 Pflanzen(Portionen) pro qm2 Wasseroberfläche einplanen. Von dem schmalen "Pflanzenfilter" am Rand solltest Du nicht so viel Leistung erwarten. Bei Schwimmteichen z.B sollte ein Pflanzenfilter min. 1/3 der Fläche des Schwimmbereiches haben.

Da Du ja nun schon jede Menge "Chemie" in den Teich geschüttest hast sollte wie schon geschrieben erst mal ein ordentlicher Wasserwechsel gemacht werden. Fast ämtliche Algenvernichtungsmittel basieren auf Kupferbasis, und Kupfer ist für alle im Teich giftig - was Algen schädigt macht auch vor deren Freßfeinden nicht halt.
Ein pH 6,5 ist für einen Teich kein Problem. Ich habe schon seit Jahrzehnten nur nen pH 6/6,5, GH 3/4 und ne KH 1/1,5 in meinen Teichen, auch wenn da sämtliche  "Teichhilfsmittelproduzenten" behaupten "da muß der pH/GH/KH erhöht werden, sonst geht alles ein" zeigen sich alle Bewohner davon schon seit 1991 völlig unbeeindruckt (na gut, manche __ Schnecken haben ein paar Probleme mit dem sehr geringen Kalkgehalt im Wasser)

MfG Frank


----------



## Patrick K (19. Apr. 2014)

Hallo 


> Aber warum soll das Wasser in 4-5wochen klar Sein?



Wegen der UVC im angegebenen Link
http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/TMC-Pro-Clear-55-Watt-neues-Modell
Bei mir war es genau so grün nach nun fast grei Wochen sind so gut wie alle Schwebealgen verschwunden
Mehrere Wasserwechsel a 4-5 Liter, eine 200er Belüfterplatte ,eine 30 Watt UVC , und 200 Gr. Montmorillonit -Tonerde
vorher
    

danach

    
Gruss Patrick


----------



## helithomas (20. Apr. 2014)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Mehrere Wasserwechsel a 4-5 Liter, eine 200er Belüfterplatte



Hallo  Was heist mehrere Wasser wechsel bei wie viel L³ gesamt mege ,und was ist eine Belüfterplatte oder anders gesagt was soll das mit der Klarheit das Wassers zu tun haben?
Aber was kann ich noch machen wenn ich nicht genug unterwasser Pflanzen habe? Den bei meiner Größe 38m² brauch ich schon so ca.76 stück und was ist wen ich die kaufe eine Portion? Im netz (Zoo handel hat noch keine Teichpflanzen) finde ich immer nur stengel mit Xstück und wie vermären die sich? Ich hab jetzt 25 stengel a 20cm Länge drin die schwimmen aber oben und wollen nicht untergehen warum weiß ich nicht. MFG Thomas


----------



## Springmaus (20. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,

Hier im Unterforum schauen dort bieten immer mal wieder nette Leute Pflanzen an.

Lass doch mal bei 38 000 Liter Wasser einfach 3 oder 4 Tausend Liter ab und füll es mit Leitungswasser wieder auf.


----------



## laolamia (20. Apr. 2014)

oder schauen ob jemand in deiner naehe ist, dann pflanzen vor dem kompost retten.


----------



## helithomas (21. Apr. 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen habe heute mein teichboden abgesaugt und war erschrocken was da für eine Brühe ras Kamm. Beim zurückspulen Kamm fast Schwartz und leicht stinkend Brühe raus. Nach den absaugen sind ca. 5-6000l weggegangen die hab ich gleich wieder aufgefüllt. Aber ich muss sagen nach den absaugen war alles gleich etwas heller geworden. Wie lange dauert es bis sich was in diesen Vlies Filter absetzt? Seit Samstag läuft der Dauernt aber da ist noch nichts zu sehen genommen hab ich erst mal die Pumpe für den werdenden pflanzenfilter.mfg Thomas


----------



## Patrick K (22. Apr. 2014)

Hallo
Dann stimmt was nicht ,bei deinem Teich sollte alle paar Stunden der VLCVF gereinigt werden ,je nach grösse 
schau mal ob der ein Loch hat............................
Gruss Obs


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (22. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, dann verwendest du die Pumpe mit 2000 l/h.
Bei einem Teichvolumen von 44000 l dauert das dann natürlich sehr lange, bis was passiert.
Und wenn du Pech hast, wachsen die Algen schneller, als du sie rausfilterst...

Wenn du keine andere Pumpe hast, solltest du dir im Baumarkt / Internet eine einfach Tauchpumpe (am besten Schmutzwasserpumpe) holen, die einen ordentlichen Flow hat (wenn möglich > 10000l/h).
Z.b so was Einhell BG-DP 7835 Schmutzwasserpumpe: Amazon.de: Baumarkt
Bitte nehme dann auch einen 1,5" Schlauch, wenn du den Vliesfilter nicht direkt an die Pumpe ansetzen kannst.
Mit dünnen Schläuchen geht viel der Leistung verloren!

Damit solltest du dann auch einen Erfolg sehen.

Und so eine Pumpe kann man auch gut für einen Wasserwechsel, etc. verwenden.

Viel Erfolg!

Knut


----------



## helithomas (22. Apr. 2014)

Hallo ja hast richtig verstanden ist die 2000L Pumpe. Ich hab noch eine alte Pool Pumpe da stehen die war früher an der Sandfilter Anlage die hat einen durch fluss von 17500L ist die OK oder ist das zufiel? MFG Thomas


----------



## pema (22. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,
also jetzt muss ich mal nachfragen:
in deinem Profil steht: kein Besatz. Stimmt das noch so, hast du also einen reinen Pflanzenteich?...nur eben mit zu wenig Pflanzen
Bevor ich jetzt zu spekulieren anfange: du hast also keine Fische!?
petra


----------



## juerg_we (22. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Thomas,
einmal eine frage,ist dir die stromrechnung egal?????,diese pumpen ziehen doch eine unmenge an strom im vergleich zu einer eco teichpumpe.
andere frage,was möchtest du eigentlich??? sternenklares wasser oder halt nur sauber,du hast jetzt schon so viel equipment (oder so) dass es doch jetzt nicht mehr auf eine
75 watt uvc ankommt,hol dir eine und du wirst dich wundern was das teil bewirkt,einen anderen rat habe ich jetzt auch nicht ,mach doch mal aktuelle bilder,
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## helithomas (22. Apr. 2014)

Hallo ja du hast recht es ist ein Reiner Pflanzenteich.  Also die stromrechnung ist mir nicht egal aber momentan will ich nur sternenklares wasser und wenn hat der weg dahin nur so geht dann muss es halt leider sein. Meine Aktuellen Bilder sind schon hier in diesen Thema warum die jetzt nicht in meinen Album sind weiß ich leider auch nicht. MFG Thomas


----------



## jolantha (22. Apr. 2014)

helithomas schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen* habe heute mein teichboden abgesaugt und war erschrocken was da für eine Brühe* ras Kamm. Beim zurückspulen Kamm *fast Schwartz und leicht stinkend Brühe raus.* Nach den absaugen sind ca. 5-6000l weggegangen die hab ich gleich wieder aufgefüllt. .mfg Thomas


Hi Thomas,
ich kann bei Dir nirgends einen Hinweis darauf finden, wie alt Dein Teich ist, und wie lange er nicht entschlammt wurde . Hast Du denn heute *alles* an Modder raus geholt,
oder ist da unten immer noch was drin ?? 
Also, nur halb sauber machen hilft nämlich nicht, dann bleibt Dein Wasser immer trüb. 
Und wenn Du keinen Bodenablauf drin hast, und auch keine Pumpe unten an der tiefsten Stelle den Mülm wegholen kann,
wirst Du Deinen Modder niemals los, da da unten ja keinerlei Bewegung stattfindet .


----------



## helithomas (23. Apr. 2014)

Hallo mein Teich ist genau 1Jahr alt. Und wurde vor einen Jahr komplett entleert und gereinigt und vor den Winter hab ich alles vom Boden und wenden weggesaugt. Und jetzt hab ichs auch so gemacht nur mit einen unterschied voriges Jahr konnte ich sehn was ich mach und was Passiert am Boden und Wänden, Nur jetzt sehe ich nichts und weis daher leider nicht wie Gründlich/Sauber ich den Boden und die Wände gereinigt habe. Und das mit den Halben Sachen muss ich der 100% recht geben würde ich auch machen wenn ichs sehen würde. MFG Thomas


----------



## koifischfan (23. Apr. 2014)

> Wenn du keine andere Pumpe hast, solltest du dir im Baumarkt / Internet eine einfach Tauchpumpe (am besten Schmutzwasserpumpe) holen, die einen ordentlichen Flow hat (wenn möglich > 10000l/h).


 Wer soll das denn bezahlen; Strom- und Pumpenverbrauch. Die Dinger sind nämlich nicht für den Dauergebrauch ausgelegt.


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (24. Apr. 2014)

koifischfan schrieb:


> Wer soll das denn bezahlen; Strom- und Pumpenverbrauch. Die Dinger sind nämlich nicht für den Dauergebrauch ausgelegt.


Soll ja auch nicht! Ist ja nur als "Erste Hilfe" gedacht. Besser ist das natürlich das mit einem Luftheber zu machen, aber den hat man ja nicht so einfach zur Hand...
Im Dauerbetrieb sollte eine entsprechende Filteranlage laufen und den Teich unter Kontrolle halten - wenn der Dreck erstmal raus ist.

Und so ein Vliesfilter sieht ja auch nicht so besonders chic aus, dass man den auf Dauer im Teich schwimmen lässt.

Gruß, Knut


----------



## pema (24. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,
jetzt muss ich meinen Senf auch noch dazu geben:
Dein Teich ist erst ein Jahr alt. Er soll wohl als Schwimmteich dienen und ist ein ehemaliger Swimmingpool - richtig?
Du hast eine (zu) kleine Fläche als Pflanzenfilter vorgesehen und diese mit Teicherde gefüllt. Im Teich befinden sich Seerosen (wahrscheinlich auch in Teicherde) als Pflanzen. Und zwar - bis auf einige __ Wasserlinsen und ein paar Strippen __ Wasserpest - als einzige Wasserpflanzen.
Stimmt's bisher?
Letztes Jahr hast du  - nach der Neuanlage - klares Wasser gehabt (hatte ich auch im ersten Halbjahr). Du hast die Wände und den Boden ordentlich geschrubbt und hast erwartet, dass in diesem Frühjahr dein Schwimmteich dich mit klarem Wasser und blühenden Seerosen erwartet.
So funktioniert das nicht!
Dein Teich ist kein Swimmingpool mehr, sondern ein Ökosystem. Mit jedem Schrubben und Absaugen entfernst du auch die Organismen, die letztendlich bei dir für klares Wasser sorgen könnten (ich frage mich sowieso, wo der ganze Mulm und Schmodder innerhalb eines Jahres herkommt).
Hast du Substrat im Teich, wie hast du die Seerosen gepflanzt?
Ich würde dir zu einem größeren Pflanzenfilter raten. Keine Teicherde als Substrat, sondern Sand oder ein Lehm-Sand-Gemisch. Viel mehr zehrende Pflanzen einsetzen (da geht es nicht um die Schönheitder Pflanzen) und in den Teich an submersen Pflanzen, was nur hineingeht. (Wenn du die mit einem Steinchen beschwerst, schwimmen sie auch nicht ewig an der Wasseroberfläche).
Und dann das ganze mal etwas in Ruhe lassen. Ein paar Monate wenigstens. Ohne Saugen und Chemie und Putzen. Und wenn du Glück hast, ist dein Teich in zwei oder drei Monaten klar - aber das heißt (wahrscheinlich) nur, dass du dann keine Schwebealgen mehr hast...dafür aber vielleicht Fadenalgen oder andere.
Und damit teilst du das Schicksal vieler, ( ich mutmaße mal) fast aller Teichbesitzer
petra


----------



## jolantha (24. Apr. 2014)

Thomas, 
wenn die Grundreinigung erst ein Jahr her ist, wundert es mich, daß Du schon wieder soviel Modder drin hast.
Das biologische Gleichgewicht muß sich ja nun erst einmal wieder einpendeln. 
Laß ihn einfach mal ein paar Wochen in Ruhe


----------



## Digicat (24. Apr. 2014)

Servus Thomas

Kannst eventuell doch ein paar aktuelle Übersichts-Bilder machen ...

Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte ...


----------



## helithomas (25. Apr. 2014)

pema schrieb:


> Hallo,
> jetzt muss ich meinen Senf auch noch dazu geben:
> Dein Teich ist erst ein Jahr alt. Er soll wohl als Schwimmteich dienen und ist ein ehemaliger Swimmingpool - richtig?
> Du hast eine (zu) kleine Fläche als Pflanzenfilter vorgesehen und diese mit Teicherde gefüllt. Im Teich befinden sich Seerosen (wahrscheinlich auch in Teicherde) als Pflanzen. Und zwar - bis auf einige __ Wasserlinsen und ein paar Strippen __ Wasserpest - als einzige Wasserpflanzen.
> ...



Hallo So weit hast du alles richtig gesagt. Meine Seerosen und die Pflanzen am rand sind alle mit Teicherde gepflanzt. Und ich muss sagen so hab ich das auch erwartet mit den Klaren Wasser. Ich hab mal alle Vier Seiten Fotografiert. Mit den Unterwasser Pflanzen das Stört mich nicht sonderlich ob da was unten rum liegt oder nicht nur wie kann ich dann den Grund Reinigen? Und ich denke man soll im Frühjahr und im Herbst denn Teich reinigen mit Schlamsauger oder so, Also was ich mit meiner Poolabsauger Anlage gemacht habe oder? Und mit den Unterwasserpflanzen wie viele Wasserpest Stengel sollten da so rein? Und wie Vermehren die sich wen die nicht in erde oder Substrat sind? MFG Thomas


----------



## anz111 (26. Apr. 2014)

Servus Thomas!

Nach dem ich mir jetzt mal alles durchgelesen habe und deine Bilder gesehen habe würde ich sagen, dass dein Teich als Schwimmteich absolut nicht geeignet ist.
Es fehlt komplett die Pflanzzone. Ein paar Pflanzen in Körben hineinzustellen wird niemals funktionieren. Das widerspricht jeglichen Bauregeln für Naturschwimmteiche.

Was du machen musst ist entweder den Teich zur Kat. IV hochzurüsten oder einen kompetten Umbau zu machen. Das würde in deinem Fall bedeuten zumindest eine Seite des Betonringes wegzustemmen und dann dort eine Pflanzenzone anzuschließen. Im Klartext heißt das, dass du dann eine neue Folie brauchst usw. usw. Es gibt da genügend Beispiele im Net, wo du dir so was anschauen kannst.

Oder du machst jedes Jahr einen Wasserwechsel, mein Nachbar macht das so (allerdings kostet dem das Wasser nix und er muss fast monatlich wechseln).

Auch in meinem ST kann man derzeit die schönste Algenblüte bzw. Algeninvasion beobachten. Ein ganz normaler Zyklus, der vor allem im 2. Jahr noch heftiger ausfällt, da sich die Pflanzen noch nicht ensprechend verbreitet haben und noch vom Errichten zu viele Nährstoffe im Wasser sind. Und ich habe mich an die 50 Prozent Regel gehalten.

Also alles in allem musst du da ganz schön umdenken und dich erst mal mit den vielen Bauregeln vertraut machen. So wird das nicht funktionieren.

Liebe Grüße

Oliver


----------



## juerg_we (26. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Thomas,
also was oliver schreibt stimmt leider so,aaaber wenn du nicht umbauen willst im grossen stil(bitte mal schreiben ob du das willst oder nicht)
brauchst du einen geeigneten filter,der dir den dreck aus dem wasser holt,ich habe am anfang auch mit sandfilter probiert,das ergebniss so wie bei dir
gleich null(ich habe ja auch noch fische drinn,und fast keine pflanzen),sichttiefe nach dem bau ,herrilch bis auf den grund,der 1ste winter war da und es war frühling,sichttiefe
gleich null,(das war voriges jahr),poolfilter angeschlossen,ergebniss gleich null,filter gebaut ,im ca august angeschlossen,ergebniss 50cm sicht,trommelfilter gebaut,leider zu spät modifiziert,sicht bis feb gleich null,jetzt läuft mein filter schon seit feb. seit mitte märz klares wasser,also es hat bei mir gute 3 jahre gedauert(wenn es so bleibt)
du brauchst wenn du nicht umbauen willst 1uvc, einen vorfilter(trommel oder vlies oder spaltsieb) und einen schwammfilter, und eine pumpe mit min 20000 l,dann hast du alles so umgebaut dass es mit dem klaren wasser ein leichtes sein sollte(du hast ja noch keine fische),also investieren in naturteich oder in gescheiten filter,alles andere bringt nichts,
liegt dein teich in der sonne??????
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## pema (26. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Thomas,
also vorab: ich besitze keinen Schwimmteich...wie man in meinem Profil vielleicht lesen kann. Aber dennoch mein Tipp:
An den zu kleinen Pflanzenfilter kommst du ja ohne Probleme dran: also die ganze Teicherde raus. Sand (bzw. Sand-Lehm-Gemisch) rein und die vorhandenen Pflanzen wieder einpflanzen. Dann noch starkzehrende Pflanzen dazu setzen. Z.B. __ Schilf. Je mehr - desto besser.

Im Teich wäre es natürlich am besten, wenn du die Teicherde entfernen könntest. Wenn du sowieso die ganze Zeit putzt
Wenn das nicht geht...und dafür hätte ich Verständnismuss deine Geduld um so größer sein. Die Nährstoffe aus der Erde müssen erst einmal verbraucht werden (damit sie nicht als Algenfutter dienen).
Die Unterwasserpflanzen wurzeln in dem, was du bisher als Schmodder abgesaugt hast
Werf rein, was du kriegen kannst...zuviel gibt es dabei nicht.
petra


----------



## helithomas (26. Apr. 2014)

Hallo danke für eure Hilfe. Also so ein Riesen Umbau mach ich nicht. Kann ich auch gar nicht machen ich weiß nicht was mich da erwartet hat mein Opa damals in der DDR gebaut, und auserdem haben wir im Ganzen Garten Blauschiefer da war es schon eine herausforderung die 20-30cm Für die Pflanzen zeille zu graben. Ich hab mir heute bei meinen Zoohändler eine UVC bestellt ist eine 75Watt edelstal Lampe. Aber da hinten kommt nach den Sandfilter und Schwamfilter kein Klares sondern leicht Trübes Wasser raus warum weiß ich nicht beide Filter hab ich zurückgeschpült. Ich will mir da ein Spaltsiebfilter bauen was Für eine Körnnug oder wie das auch heist Brauch ich da? Und mit den Sand kann ich da Quartzsand nehmen oder welcher Sand muss da rein oder geht auch Blähton? Und was ist die 50% Regel?MFG Thomas


----------



## juerg_we (27. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Thomas,
was hast du denn im moment im sandfilter,ich denke normaler quarzsand 1.5-2mm sollte genügen,ich musste seinerzeit alle 2 stunden rückspülen,das mit der uvc
dauert natürlich ein paar tage,du hast ja die uvc nicht zwischen pumpe und sandfilter,sondern wenn dann hinter dem sandfilter.oder hast du einen eigenen kreislauf dafür.
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## helithomas (27. Apr. 2014)

Hallo ich hab 75KG Quarzsand mit der Körnung 0,4-0,8mm und 25KG Glassand mit 0,5-1,0mm. Geschalten hab ich sie so das erst das Quarz kommt dann das Glas und dann der Schwamfilter und wenn die UVC da ist wollte ich die zwischen Glas und Schwamfilter klemmen. Also mit den Zurückspülen ist bei mir nicht so, ich musste mit meiner alten 17000L Pumpe 1x die Woche Zurückspülen und mit der jetzigen 5000L Pumpe aller 10-14 Stunden, und dann kommt bei Quarz Dunkel grün bis Braune Brühe raus und beim Glas nur Leicht Grüne Brühe raus, aber der Schwam ist nur leicht getrübt ähnlich wie das Wasser selber. Nun weiß ich nicht warum beim Schwam nichts beim Zurückspülen Raus kommt außer die Trübung wie das Wasser im Teich selber oder ich hab die Falsche Anordung der Filter. Was für eine Pumpe hatest du damals gehabt? Und wie viel Sand hatest du gehabt? Und mit was arbeitest du jetzt?MFG Thomas


----------



## juerg_we (27. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Thomas
ich hatte eine 10000l pumpe und 75kg quarzsand,aber gebracht hat es nichts,der filter lief ca 4monate,das wasser war noch grüner wie bei dir,
ich habe mal bilder angehängt von heute,die pflanzen wo du siehst ist alles und unterwasserpflanzen habe ich nur 2 büsche __ hornkraut (glaube ich),daher muss alles der filter übernehmen,mein teich liegt von morgens bis abends in der sonne,abschlussrand kommt dieses jahr auch drauf.
meine filterreihenfolge ist Trommelfilter 0.063my,siebfilter 0.2my(reserve) 6mal schwammfilter,ein biofilter.(alles eigenbau)
gefiltert wird mit 25000l davon 10000l über 75 watt uvc,den rest direkt in den trommler,ausbeute beim trommler ca 2kg algen und müll am tag,alles läuft 24st/tag.
saubergemacht wird 1mal im jahr zum abschluss der saison,
da du aber keine fische hast,sollte deine anlage eigentlich reichen,bau die uvc ein ,aber dann musst du abwarten


----------



## helithomas (27. Apr. 2014)

hallo gans schön große anlage die du hast. Wo würdest du die UVC einbauen? MFG Thomas


----------



## juerg_we (27. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Thomas,
so wie du es machen willst ist es ok,weil ja dein schwammfilter offen ist un sich kein druck aufbaut ist es hinter dem sandfilter so ok.
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## helithomas (28. Apr. 2014)

Hallo danke. Mein Schwamfilter ist ja ein gebrauchter nur weis ich nicht wie lange kann man eigentlich solche schwämme verwenden bis sie nichts mehr taugen? Ich will mir jetzt im netz diese Pflanze bestellen um anzufangen ein Paar Saubermach Pflanzen einzusetzen(http://www.teichpflanzen-teichbau.com/Schilf-Phragmites-australis.html) weiß einer wie ich die in meinen Teich unterbringe da ich ja einen sauberen Boden hab wo sie sich nicht einwurzteln kann? MFG Thomas


----------



## elkop (28. Apr. 2014)

hallo laolamia, genau das gleiche habe ich mir eben beim lesen der überschrift auch gedacht.


----------



## helithomas (1. Mai 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen ich hab heute meine Pflanzen umgetoppft in Sand kann sie bloss leider nicht wieder rein stellen die Folie hat irgendwo ein loch. Ich hab Kinderspiel Sand genommen der Hat so einen komischen Geruch, da hab ich draufgeschaut ist durch Duftstoffe Abweisent für Hund und Katzen. Da wolte ich euch Fragen ist das schlimm oder kann ich denn nicht nehmen und muss mir neuen Besorgen? Es geht auch aufwertz mit meinen Wasser ich kann jetzt ca.60-70cm weit schauen und die ersten Seerosen Blätter sind auch zu sehen ich bin richtig Happy über den Erfolg. MFG Thomas


----------



## Christine (1. Mai 2014)

Hallo Thomas,

Du willst aber nicht __ Schilf in einen Folienteich setzen, oder?


----------



## helithomas (1. Mai 2014)

__ Schilf hab ich gekauft aber noch nicht drin. Deswegen die frage wegen den Sand wie ich den und die anderen Pflanzen in die Körbe Pflanzen so. MFG Thomas


----------



## helithomas (2. Mai 2014)

Hallo weiß einer von euch ob ich Spielsand nehmen kann oder nicht? Ich will ja nicht die ganzen Pflanzen kaputt machen oder noch schlimmer denn gesamten Teich schaden. Danke MFG Thomas


----------



## Tinky (2. Mai 2014)

Ich habe im Zuge meiner Lecksuche jetzt das ganze __ Schilf entfernt.
Das ist locker aus diesen "Plastik"-Pflanzkörben herausgewachsen.
Das "Volumen" der Körbe hat sich in ca. 5 Jahren ca. verdreifacht...

Spielsand habe ich ca. 40 KG überall in den Teich geworfen damit sich da vielleicht Bakterien ansiedeln können und weil man durch den hellen Sand die Fische gut sehen kann...habe mir gar keine Gedanken darüber gemacht, ob der "schädlich" sein könnte 
Hat den Fischen jedenfalls nicht geschadet auf den ersten Blick.
Das Wasser war ca. 1 Tag lang etwas trübe...hat sich aber schnell gelegt...ich habe den Sand allerdings auch reingeschmissen...logisch, dass es da trüb wird.

Gruß Bastian


----------



## Moonlight (2. Mai 2014)

Na dann üb erlege schon mal, wie Du den Sand in 2-3Jahren wieder raus bekommst.
Ich hab das vor vielen Jahren auch mal gemacht. Anfangs sah der Sand im Teich auch toll aus ... nur nach 2 Jahren stank der bestialisch nach Gülle.
Als die Fische anfingen zu kränkeln hab ich ihn in einer sehr geruchsintensiven Aktion aus dem Teich entfernen müssen.

Würde ich nie wieder machen!

Mandy


----------



## helithomas (2. Mai 2014)

Hallo danke dann werde ichs lieber sein lassen mit denn Sand. Die sache mit den __ Schilf wenn man denn Pflanzenkorb in einen ca.-10-20cm hohe  und 60cm breite und 40cm lange kiste stellt so das sich die wurzeln in der Kiste ausbreiten kann aber die wurzeln nicht zur Folie vordringen können könnte das gehen? Weil eigentlich sieht Schilf schon schön aus nur die Folie wollte ich nicht dafür Opfern.  MFG Thomas


----------



## Moonlight (3. Mai 2014)

Früher oder später gehen die Wurzeln des __ Schilf's über den Kistenrand drüber und dann sind sie wieder im Teich.
Verzichte ganz darauf wenn Du Angst um die Folie hast. Eigentlich gehört Schilf auch nicht in einen Folienteich.
Nimm lieber __ Rohrkolben ... die Rhizome sind weicher. Oder gleich andere Pflanzen.
Es gibt sooo viiieeel schööööne Teichpflanzen 

Mandy


----------



## juerg_we (3. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
also bei mir sitzt alles in kies,keine erde und kein sand oder so,
ich habe mal bilder gemacht von der wurzel des rohrkolbens gemacht,die dinger sind auch ordentlich spitz,macht das was wenn ich die abschneide???


----------



## Olli.P (3. Mai 2014)

Hi,

die kannst entweder abschneiden oder wachsen lassen, bis der __ Rohrkolben von alleine wegen des Gewichts außerhalb vom Wasser abbricht, oder dann selbst entfernen. Jeder wachsende Rohrkolben zieht Nährstoffe....................


----------



## helithomas (3. Mai 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen ich hab heute versucht meine Folie zu kleben aber irgendwie klappt das nicht. Ich hab mir das zeug von OASE geholt ist so ein Unterwasser Reperatur zeug mit einer Tuppe und ein Stück Teich Folie.Ich hab das Wasser von der Randzone abgelassen um zu schauen wo das loch ist nur hab ich nichts gefunden ,also nehme ich an das die Stelle wo ich die Folie zusammen geklebt habe nicht dicht ist. Also hab ich über die ganze Länge ein Stück Folie geklebt und Wasser wieder Rein so wie in der Anleitung steht aber nichts. 
das Wasser sinkt bis zu einer gewissen Tiefe ab und dann ist Schluß. Habt ihr da einen Tipp wie ich das loch Finden Könnte? MFG Thomas


----------



## Tinky (3. Mai 2014)

Ich habe meine Uferbepflanzung rausgeholt sowie die Steine, die die Folie am Rand hielten... Habe dann aufgefüllt und "unter" die Folie geschaut....die Folie also hochgehoben so weit wie möglich...so habe ich zwei Löcher gefunden
MfG Bastian


----------



## Sternenstaub (3. Mai 2014)

Hi Thomas,
lass das Wasser mal einige Tage stehen und wenn es nicht mehr weiter absinkt schaust du entlang der Wasserlinie dann solltest du fündig werden.

lG Angelika


----------



## helithomas (4. Mai 2014)

Hallo also an den Wasser Spiegel wo das Wasser stehen geblieben ist ist nirgens ein loch. Die einzigen Stellen wo es sein könnte ist meine Klebe stelle und die beiden schweis Stellen die aber schon vom Werk her drin waren. Kann es sein das der Unterwasser Kleber nicht taugt oder das ewentuell eine der schweis Stellen nicht dicht ist? Ich Kann nicht erkennen wenn man die überstehenden lapen von der schweis stelle hochklappt. Hatt einer einen Tipp wie ich raus finde welch der 6 stellen es ist? Was nehmt ihr zum kleben von löchern und wie macht ihr das? MfG Thomas


----------



## samorai (4. Mai 2014)

Hi Thomas!
Bei Verklebungen an der Folie werden aus Sicherheits-Gründen immer zwei Verklebungen gemacht. Z.B.: Bei einer Überlappung von 5cm ist die erste Verklebung bei minus 3cm, die zweite ist bei minus 1cm bei der sichtbaren Naht, somit ergibt sich eine Doppelnaht, die weit aus dichter sein sollte wie eine einfache Verklebung.
Ob die Folie neu ist oder älter immer mit Aceton vorher reinigen und Nahtroller verwenden.
Folien ab Werk werden mit Sicherheit geprüft.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## helithomas (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo danke na dann weiss ich ja was ich Falsch gemacht habe. Ich habe meine Folie ca. 10cm Überlapen lassen und einen ca.2-3cm breiten Klebestreifen gemacht und nur mit der Hand angedrükt. Da hab ich Glück gehabt das nicht noch mehr rauskommt. Dieses ACETON ist das einfacher Farbverdünger? Und Wenn nicht kann man die auch verwenden oder mach ich da die Folie kaputt? MFG Thomas


----------



## helithomas (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo um an meine Frage von Heute Nachmittag anzuschliessen war ich vorhin im Baumarkt leider Haben die Kein Aceton die haben mir gesagt entweder warte ich bis wieder Lieferung eintrift oder ich soll an die Tanke gehen und mit Benzin die Folie Reinigen. Habt ihr ne Idee was ich nehmen Könnte? Ich habe Farbverdünner, Benzin, Fit, Sagrotan Desinfektions Spray Kann ich da was davon nehmen? MFG Thomas


----------



## Tinky (5. Mai 2014)

Nagellackentferner...erst aber mit Schleifpapier anrauen...ich habe auch diese dichtfix Kartusche von Oase... Hält nicht sonderlich vertrauenserwecken... Nächstes Mal nehme ich mal einen heisdluftföhn wenn es nicht hält... Ich habe 2x vorsichtshalber geklebt meine Lecks...morgen ist das 48-60 Stunden her...sollte ausgehärtet sein...we'll see!


----------



## Limnos (6. Mai 2014)

Hi 
Wenn es sich um Schwebealgen handelt, ist fast immer ein zu hoher Nitratwert die Ursache. Man könnte mit __ Wasserlinsen einen Licht- und Nährstoffkonkurrenten einbringen. Dafür, dass die Wasserlinsen wieder verschwinden, sorgen dann Koi und Goldfische (oder __ Enten). UV tötet zwar Schwebealgen, ihre Leichen liefern aber neue Nährstoffe, so dass sich der Teufelskreis fortsetzt, Auch oberflächennahe UW Pflanzen oder Schwimmblattpflanzen helfen. Hier ist aber auch die Frage, was Koi davon übrig lassen, Ich habe einmal 6 Jahre darauf warten müssen, dass sich ein Teich ohne jede Technik klärte.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## helithomas (6. Mai 2014)

Hallo so Folie ist geklebt also ich muss sagen dieses Unterwasser Kleber zeug ist ein Witz die klebestücken sind leicht abzuziehn. Jetzt habe ich nur normahlen Teich Folien Kleber genommen wo man 24h warten muss. Hoffe das es jetzt dicht ist.
@Wolfgang ich denke Phosphat ist Für den Algen wagstum Verantwortlich je höher der Wert desto mehr Algen. Ich hab mir so Granulat geholt das den Phosphat gehalt ändert habs in den einen Kessel geschüttelt. Das zeug ist es (http://www.aquarent.info/product_in...Adsorber-4-Liter--Netzbeutel-fuer-Teich-.html). Was ist dann jetzt der nitratwert?MFG Thomas


----------



## Patrick K (6. Mai 2014)

Hallo


> habs in den einen Kessel geschüttelt



Es gibt Leute die lernen nur sehr sehr schwer was neues dazu, kann man nix mache

Warum nehmt ihr nicht einfach PVC Reiniger und PVC Kleber, das gibt es in jedem Bauhaus

Gruss Obs


----------



## Katzhö (6. Mai 2014)

Hallo, 
versuch doch mal die größen Algen täglich abzuschöpfen und fast den gesammten Teich mit Pflanzen zu bestücken.
Und wenn alles nichts bringt alles noch gute retten altes Wasser raus neues am besten Regenwasser rein. 
Viel Glück


----------



## helithomas (6. Mai 2014)

Hab ich mir jetzt auch vorgenommen mer Pflanzen rein zu tun nur weis ich nicht so genau wie ich das anstellen so, ich kann ja nicht alles an denn Rand hängen um was zu sehen und unten auf denn Grund seh ich von der schönen Pflanzen Pracht nicht. Hat da einer von euch eine Idee wie das realisie Bar ist? MfG Thomas


----------



## Katzhö (6. Mai 2014)

Wie wars damit die Pflanzen in Pflanzkörbe zu tun und diese dann mit Hilfe von Steinen auf die richtige Höhe stellen.


----------



## Limnos (6. Mai 2014)

Hi

@@Wolfgang ich denke Phosphat ist Für den Algen wagstum Verantwortlich je höher der Wert desto mehr Algen. Ich hab mir so Granulat geholt das den Phosphat gehalt ändert habs in den einen Kessel geschüttelt. Das zeug ist es (




http://www.aquarent.info/product_in...Adsorber-4-Liter--Netzbeutel-fuer-Teich-.html
). Was ist dann jetzt der nitratwert?MFG Thomas

Pflanzen brauchen alle möglichen Stoffe, und der, der knappsten ist, bestimmt das Wachstum. Phosphat ist in natürlichen Gewässer meist der Stoff der besonders knapp ist, solange keine Waschmittel und Landwirtschaftdünger hinein gelangen. Aber Nitrat kann man durch o.g. Pflanzen auf natürliche Art verknappen, während man für Phosphat Chemie einsetzen muss. Eine natürliche Methode ist auch, wenn man Regenwasser permanent einleitet und so das Wasser erneuert und nährstoffarm macht. Folge ist nur, der Teich braucht eine Überlaufzone (ein Teil des Rasens z.B.) die dann aber auch einen interessanten Biotop für wechselfeuchte Pflanzen ergibt (solche, die man z.B.auch in Straßengräben findet)

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Tinky (7. Mai 2014)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hatte ich auch mal getestet..eine Tube PCV-Kleber.
Zwei Folienstücke verklebt und über Nacht liegen lassen...
NULL Verbindungseffekt


----------



## Patrick K (7. Mai 2014)

Hallo
Das hatte ich auch mal getestet..eine Tube PCV-Kleber.
Zwei Folienstücke verklebt und über Nacht liegen lassen...
NULL Verbindungseffekt 

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen ,dann hattest du kein Tangit oder ähnliches oder keine PVC Folie, reiner PVC kleber löst das PVC an und verbindet die Folie wie Kaltverschweisst
Kann mir echt nicht vorstellen das der Kleber  "Null Verbindung" eingeht , da stimmt was ganz und gar nicht, vielleicht der Kleber zu Alt ?

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tinky (7. Mai 2014)

Hmm keine Ahnung wie "alt" der ist bzw. wie lange der im Baumarkt schon lag...es war definitiv NULL Verbindung...warm genug war es auch weil der Versuch ja über nach in der Küche im Trockenen lag auf ebenem Grund und sogar beschwert durch einen mit Wasser gefüllten Kochtopf


----------



## Patrick K (7. Mai 2014)

Seltsam und du bist dir mit PVC Folie ganz sicher ,naja egal hauptsache der "Neue Kleber" hält

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tinky (7. Mai 2014)

Also es ist keine EPDM Folie...das ist sicher...


----------



## samorai (7. Mai 2014)

He Leute!
Hier ist der Reiniger: SARNAFIL T PREP!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








geht für alle Folien und kommt aus dem Dachbereich, bekommt man nicht in Baumärkte sondern Dachdeckerhandel oder i-net.
Gibt es nur in 5 l Kanister ist aber noch als Pinselreiniger,Teerentferner u.ä. verwendbar.
Mit einen Lappen die Folie reinigen und nach ca.10-15 Sek. kannst Du loslegen.
Es ist angenehmer wenn Du Einweg- Handschuhe trägst ,es entfernt auch die Hautfette, ist aber kein muß.

Viel Spass Ron!


----------



## helithomas (9. Mai 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen heut war die Probe ob er dicht ist leider nich morgen mach ich die Folie raus und schau mir wie hier schon gesrieben wurde die Folie von Unten an. Da ich mir noch pflanzen bestellt hab brauch ich ja da noch ein Substrat hier wurde was von Kies gesagt, was für Kies genau ist das ich Mus das nämlich wissen weil der Mann vom Baustoff Handel viele Sorten hat und ich nicht weis welche. Oder auch ein anderes Substrat, und Mus ich die Wurzeln von der Erde befreien wenn Die geliefert werden oder so in das Substrat setzen da ja teicherde das falsche ist?mfg Thomas


----------



## Tinky (9. Mai 2014)

Der größte Fehler an meinem Teich war damals kies einzubringen...meiner Meinung nach


----------



## Patrick K (9. Mai 2014)

Der grösste Fehler an einem Teich ist ihn auszuheben , danach gibt es normal nur noch mehr Teich 

Gruss Obs


----------



## helithomas (10. Mai 2014)

Hallo wieso ein Fehler?MFG Thomas


----------



## Moonlight (10. Mai 2014)

Tinky schrieb:


> Das hatte ich auch mal getestet..eine Tube PCV-Kleber.
> Zwei Folienstücke verklebt und über Nacht liegen lassen...
> NULL Verbindungseffekt


 
Das kenne ich, habe ich damals auch versucht. Nach der Nacht waren es immer noch 2 lose Stücken Folie.

Adheseal macht sich ganz gut. Zumindest für kleine Löcher. Großflächig würde ich damit auch nichts kleben wollen, aber das Zeug auf einen Flicken und den dann auf die Folie gedrückt hält, auch unter Wasser.

Mandy


----------



## maarkus (10. Mai 2014)

Und wer Sand eingebracht hat, sagt das war der größte Fehler 
Ich wüsste auch gerne mal eine Antwort.


----------



## Moonlight (10. Mai 2014)

Die Antwort ist ganz einfach. Sand und Fische verträgt sich nicht.
Wobei ich nur von meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen rede!
Vor vielen Jahren hatte ich auch Sand in den Teich eingebracht. 2 Jahre sah es toll aus, dann wurde er bräunlich und die Fische krank und als ich mal drin gewühlt habe, kam ein Gestank hoch, das willst Du nicht wirklich riechen.
Also alles wieder raus. Ich hab mich gefühlt, als würde ich in der Jauchengrube meines Nachbarn ******* schippen ...
Seitdem bin ich ein absoluter Gegner von Sand im Teich.

In der Flachzone für die Pflanzen okay, mit regelmäßigem Wechsel alle paar Jahre, ist das in Ordnung.
Aber nie am Teichboden.

Mandy


----------



## helithomas (12. Mai 2014)

Hallo gestern war ich Positiv überrascht. Da ich ja das Loch gesucht habe mussen ja die Pflanzen Raus die hab ich in die Regen Fässer gestellt die ich noch hatte von Pool Zeiten, Da hab ich immer das zurück zuspühlende Wasser Rein gelassen und hab das 2-3 Tage stehen lassen bis sich der Dreck gesetzt hat und dann hab ich es langsam über den Skimmer noch mah durch gefiltert so das es wieder zurück geleitet wird in den Pool. Als die Fässer Leer wahren hatte ich dann immer einen 1-2cm dicke Schicht Dreck drin den ich dann immer Raus geschaufelt habe. Das Selbe hab ich auch Jetzt gemacht nur das ich das Wasser nicht wieder zurück geleitet habe in den Teich sonder lasse ich es Langsam weg sickern. Aber jetzt musste ich die Dreck Bühe drinnen Lassen um einen Platz für die Pflanzen zu haben. So gestern hab ich den Beschluss gefasst die Pflanzen direkt in den Teich zu geben und die Rand Zone Leer gelassen weil ich das Loch einfach nicht gefunden Habe. Also hab ich mir Plastik Kisten aus der Arbeit geholt und mit der Richtigen Höhe Versenkt und die Pflanzen dort draufgesstelt. Als ich aber die Pflanzen aus den Fässern Geholt habe war ich erschrocken zb. der Tannenwedel der war erst ca.10-15cm Hoch jetzt ist er 50cm hoch das selbe mit den Rest der Pflanzen. Das das Wasser so Viele Nährstoffe hat das die Pflanzen der artig in die Höhe Schissen hätte ich nicht gedacht. Weiß einer wie das ist wenn die Pflanzen Größer sind nehmen die dann mehr Nährstoffe auf als kleine Pflanzen? Ich Frage dann Würde ich die Neuen Pflanzen die Bald kommen erst mal in die Fässer stellen das sie schnell Groß werden.  MFG Thomas


----------

